# October Ideas...



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

So....let's get some suggestions for the October "for fun" theme... We don't have a lot of time though, because we've got two months to vote on before mid November...so we can get our calendar in print...

Besides the "for fun" theme, we can also throw out ideas about what October means to you....what would make a good photo for October in the calendar...?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

How about goldens and their "friends"?..... other dogs, cats, etc. or how about fall/pumpkin pictures? or goldens giving "thanks"?

beth, moose and angel


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Halloween comstumes!!!! Of course...

And for November, fall leaves


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I like the Goldens and there friends....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Costumes...Fall leaves...apple picking...Sweaters...hay rides...football!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Halloween comstumes!!!! Of course...
> 
> And for November, fall leaves


of course - what else would be more appropriate?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Football!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I loved the pic of the pup in the Western Michigan football jersey with the bag over his head...(Goooo Mountaineers!)

For the football fans, what about your dogs with your fav/local football teams jerseys?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope the Bucs don't embarrass my dogs if I dress them up in Bucs gear!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Can you direct me to the thread that tells how to enter a picture in the monthly contests? Thanks!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Let's make it something everyone can enter LOL. I hate football. :

Fall leaves is fun, cept our leaves are still green right now haha.

halloween costumes is cute... I can TRY to dress Tucker up but I doubt he'll let me LOL.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Let's make it something everyone can enter LOL. I hate football. :


I hate fall leaves. I spend too much time cleaning them up (just kidding).


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

customs! i plan on dressing up comet as a mail man out of one of my dads old outfits!(he is a mail man)


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Football!


how could we forget that? That is the favorite game of the Honey Wolf - just mentioning the word "foo foo football" can whip them up into a frenzy


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> how could we forget that? That is the favorite game of the Honey Wolf - just mentioning the word "foo foo football" can whip them up into a frenzy


Sounds like my kind of doggie!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

blehhhh sports....lol.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I say football or halloween for October and Fall leaves/pumpkins for November.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Let's make it something everyone can enter LOL. I hate football. :
> 
> Fall leaves is fun, cept our leaves are still green right now haha.
> 
> halloween costumes is cute... I can TRY to dress Tucker up but I doubt he'll let me LOL.


Fall leaves and Halloween ideas are for the calendar contest....Not the themes. Ideas for the calendar contests are just suggestions....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The problem with Halloween is that we have to have pictures submitted by EARLY October....so we'll need to be doing dress rehearsals with our dogs to get costume pictures....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Can you direct me to the thread that tells how to enter a picture in the monthly contests? Thanks!


You either post your picture directly in the submission threads once they're up, or e-mail them to me at [email protected].


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Howl-o-Ween!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

November should be 'Giving Thanks' for our Golden friends!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Hunting...for leaves, birds, sticks...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> November should be 'Giving Thanks' for our Golden friends!


Thanksgiving is in October here in Canada.

I probably won't be entering anymore contests, someone lost my camera CD on me, so I can't hook my camera up to my new laptop and our computer downstairs is dead for what looks like forever unless we can find someone with a Windows ME or 98 CD which no one has. 

I took some good shots of Tucker today too, I managed to find some red leaves LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Thanksgiving is in October here in Canada.
> 
> I probably won't be entering anymore contests, someone lost my camera CD on me, so I can't hook my camera up to my new laptop and our computer downstairs is dead for what looks like forever unless we can find someone with a Windows ME or 98 CD which no one has.
> 
> I took some good shots of Tucker today too, I managed to find some red leaves LOL


The manufacturer should be able to replace the CD. At a minimum, you should be able to download a new driver from their web site.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> The manufacturer should be able to replace the CD. At a minimum, you should be able to download a new driver from their web site.


Should be able to just plug the camera in and download. I've never had to install any software for any camera I've had or borrowed.

But yeah, worse case, download it from their website...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I dunno, the camera is like 3 or 4 years old, you probably can't find anything for it anymore.

I tried just plugging it in.... no luck... 

I even used my brother's Canon CD which had the G3 on there as an option, and it says it's installed but when you plug the camera into the laptop it does nothing. 

There's no way to get the pictures onto my laptop... I blame it all on stupid Vista lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

When you plugged it into your camera, did you turn it on? Canon's always work. And if you're using Vista, it should be even easier...

Canon's online drivers will go back MUCH farther than a few years old. They'll have them on their website.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep, when I plug it in, the camera automatically turns on, and the laptop makes the noise of something being plugged in. And makes the noise when I unplug it.

The box that's supposed to pop up and ask you where you want to put your pics, etc. Does not show up no matter what I do.

And the only thing under the Canon section in my Contol Panel is to unistall the drivers.

There's absolutely no way to get the pics from the camera to the computer that I can see.

I had no problems doing it with the PC downstairs that had XP...

So... I dunno what else to try. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers, I've tried turning the camera on and off, I've tried unplugging it and plugging it back in...

Nothing works.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Go To Canon's Website!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you see if you could get to the camera in My Computer?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> Did you see if you could get to the camera in My Computer?


I give up.... :uhoh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This is what I found on their website and its a bunch of jibberish to me:

This model is not supported for direct connection downloads using the drivers built into Windows Vista
Canon has completed initial testing of PowerShot and EOS Digital SLR cameras and has found that all camera models that support PTP (Picture Transfer Protocol) may be used with Windows Vista as is. No additional drivers are needed to download images using the applications built into Windows Vista. For remote shooting or custom camera settings, additional drivers and/or software may be required. To view the available Windows Vista compatible applications and drivers please visit the website listed below.

Please visit the Canon Download Library and select your model. From your models page select the Drivers/Software link to open a new window which will detail the available drivers as well as the software applications for your product using the operating systems supported by Canon.

Most Canon digital cameras support PTP and will allow direct communication using applications built into the operating system. For earlier cameras that are not PTP compatible and thus are not supported under Windows Vista, (see below table) you may be able to copy the image files onto your computer by removing the memory card from the camera and inserting the card into a memory card reader that is compatible with your operating system and then opening those images in your choice of image editing/viewing applications.

To check for compatibility of Windows Vista with various card readers we suggest checking with the vendor or the support pages/forums available on the internet.

------

So... I don't get it LOL. All I know is that all I had to do was plug my camera in to my computer downstairs and it would upload the pictures.

I think maybe I'll join the Vista Sucks group now :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you tried what they have mentioned?



GoldenLover84 said:


> This is what I found on their website and its a bunch of jibberish to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah my camera was listed in the table as not being compatible so now I dont know what to do. 

So, the camera is PTP compatible with Windows XP but not Vista for some reason I dunno.... I dont have a memory card reader whatever the hell that is. :doh:

Ok, everything I've tried doesn't work and the website keeps saying things like :

Your camera is not compatible with Windows Vista. We recommend using a Windows Vista compatible card reader to transfer the images to the PC running Windows Vista.


So, looks like I'll never be able to upload pictures again unless I buy a computer with XP somehow or a new camera... ?? I dunno.... stupid Vista...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i know it's a bit late, but can i make a suggestion for a future fun contest? how about best golden butts?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, Oh, Golden Butts n Tails...I like it! How's this...


----------

